# backpack hunt



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have been looking at some places to go on a backpack hunt with some type of favorable deer population. I was thinking of maybe mount olympus above salt lake or Alta or some place in the uintas off of the mirror lake highway. I want a place that may have some forest service trails but some room where i can get off of the beaten path and bushwack to some good deer country. Weather won't affect because i will be hunting Archery season. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

:roll: roughly translated: "hey i'll do whatever it takes to kill a big deer and i want to get away from the crowds. i want to know where some remote honey holes are that hold some good deer numbers. the wasatch extended unit or the unitas have some good deer living in them (or so i have heard) but unlike many of you who have put in countless days, hours glassing and miles walked to find the location of these spots, i would just rather have one of you tell me where they are so i can skip all of the "necessary" steps to finding these remote places and just get to hunting where i "know" there are some deer living. any one foolish enough to tell me where they know theres some deer and dont mind other people sharing your secret spot with you, thank you"  

good luck!! :O•-:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Try the 7-11 off 2100 So. and State Street. I heard theres a good one hanging out back. :O•-:J.K. Scout this spot, I was in a few times last year. Not much luck stocking them though.  40.69 North 111.66 West elevation 7800 ft.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Younghunter21 said:


> Weather won't affect because i will be hunting Archery season. Any info is appreciated.


It snowed 6" 2 years ago on the opening day of the archery hunt. There are many , many trails to explore within the Wasatch Forrest and they all hold deer.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Younghunter21 said:


> Weather won't affect because i will be hunting Archery season. Any info is appreciated.


It snowed 6" 2 years ago on the opening day of the archery hunt. There are many , many trails to explore within the Wasatch Forrest and they all hold deer.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Younghunter21 said:


> Weather won't affect because i will be hunting Archery season. Any info is appreciated.


It snowed 6" 2 years ago on the opening day of the archery hunt. There are many , many trails to explore within the Wasatch Forrest and they all hold deer.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Younghunter21 said:


> Weather won't affect because i will be hunting Archery season. Any info is appreciated.


It snowed 6" 2 years ago on the opening day of the archery hunt. There are many , many trails to explore within the Wasatch Forrest and they all hold deer.


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

kill_'em_all said:


> :roll: roughly translated: "hey i'll do whatever it takes to kill a big deer and i want to get away from the crowds. i want to know where some remote honey holes are that hold some good deer numbers. the wasatch extended unit or the unitas have some good deer living in them (or so i have heard) but unlike many of you who have put in countless days, hours glassing and miles walked to find the location of these spots, i would just rather have one of you tell me where they are so i can skip all of the "necessary" steps to finding these remote places and just get to hunting where i "know" there are some deer living. any one foolish enough to tell me where they know theres some deer and dont mind other people sharing your secret spot with you, thank you"
> 
> good luck!! :O•-:


I think that kill em all didnt get what i was saying. I am looking for any other units that may have trails like this. I don't mind getting dirty, i just need a rough idea of a unit where i can backpack in


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

no i get what you are saying. i dont think you get what i am saying. put your boots on, get some good glass and go figure out where the deer are. no one here is going to tell you where to find large amounts of the ever elusive utah muledeer, especially bucks! the spots are out there, but you sure as hell dont find them by asking guys on the internet for tips on where to start!

like i said, good luck!

ridgetop, haha thats no ****! i was in that snow storm and it was G A Y !!! haha


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The Great Western Trail around big Mountain will get you into the upper reaches of City Creek and red butte, Lone peak wilderness area, gobblers knob area, Really, any of the front's major canyons have forest service trails that if hiked far enough, will get you away from people. Any of the drainages on the north slope, towards the gorge has more deer in my experience. Same with the south slope, pick a drainage, they pretty much all have what you described.

Good luck.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Try the Uintah's or Boulders. You may as well bring a fishing pole and camp near a lake. Because the cougar population in these hard to reach areas is unchecked. So don't count on seeing a lot of deer but they are less hunted and chances of finding a bigger buck may be better.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Obviously Kill_em_all didn't get the point of your question. He was born with all this knowledge and always knew just where to look and no one ever helped him out. That's why at his young age he is a master hunter with numerous trophys under his belt. I have noticed he barks at anyone asking for advice so he also misses the point of the forum.

YoungHunter... I have done backpack hunts in the Uintas. There are good numbers of deer but you have to keep in mind that the area is huge. With the winters being so hard up there the animals move around a lot so it is a tough hunt. The hard winters make for , in my opinion, one of the most fluctuating deer populations in the state. Some of the flatlands up there are at 9K ft and hold some pronghorn as well. If you are willing to put in the miles you will easily get away from everything.

Put on your boot and go check out the north slope towards the Wyoming border. There are several areas from State Line Resv east to Hoop Lake and further east to Sheep Creek. Now that TreeHugnHuntr and I have made some suggestions put on your boot and go do some leg work. Good luck to you!

There! That wasn't so bad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

MadHunter said:


> Obviously Kill_em_all didn't get the point of your question. He was born with all this knowledge and always knew just where to look and no one ever helped him out. That's why at his young age he is a master hunter with numerous trophys under his belt. I have noticed he barks at anyone asking for advice so he also misses the point of the forum.


i wasnt born with it. i learned from trial and error. ive walked miles upon miles to find the spots i hunt. no one told me where to go. i took the time, put in the effort and figured out where the animals liked to hang out. i know its a hard concept for alot of you to grasp, but it is possible to find places to hunt on your own and not ask for ideas or suggestions on where to go on the internet from other arm chair hunters and key board warriors.

:roll: funny, i thought this forum was for grown men to come cry about hunting and fishing related issues that they dont agree with/like/support? i will give him this, atleast hes willing to get off the roads to find animals to hunt, which is more then most of the members of the forum can say... :|


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

But you must admit you are something else when it comes to hunting.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Iron Bear said:


> But you must admit you are something else when it comes to hunting.


no. im just like anyone else who enjoys hunting and the outdoors. we all have different reasons for doing what we do. some times its flat miserable doing what we all consider to be "fun", and at times, not even close to being worth the desired out come. determination and hard work is the key. luck also has alot to do with. more times then not, ive been at the right place at the right time, on accident. rarely has anything in my life turned out the way i planned. you cant kill them sittin on the couch and the big boys dont hang out near the road!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Kill Em All-

Im sorry man but you come off like you are better than everyone else, **** man lighten up......

Hell your signature line reminds me of the last guy that came home teaching to my house :lol: 
Hunting implies failure, you only kill, good for you, Why your at it you might want to do a little research on how to spell Tobacco :idea: :O•-:

*Young*hunter was just looking for some ideas it sounds like to me.....someone I am sure as pointed you in the right direction a time or two am I wrong???

Younghunter, a PM is on its way.......


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Now I can see why people hate this website everyone just b$$(((##. 
Hope that pm helps younghunter


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Start your scouting on google right now.So when the snow is gone you can start hiking these areas.The Uintas is a big area and plenty of room to get away from people.make sure you have a GPS for up there you can get lost easy up there. There plenty of trails you can take and get way back in there. Soapstone has lots of place you can get back in there. Good luck. Put the boots on this summer and have fun glass and scouting around.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> But you must admit you are something else when it comes to hunting.


Iron Bear, that is some funny shee right thur.



kill_'em_all said:


> :roll: funny, i thought this forum was for grown men to come cry about hunting and fishing related issues that they dont agree with/like/support?


So what are you doing here? You obviously have an issue with giving a guy a tip or two. You brag about all of your accomplishments at your young age; indicative of not being a grown man. I rareley see you whine about hunting and fishing issues you don't agree with/like/support. So what's the point of being here?

Realize that this isn't a personal attack towards you. Although it is with you. Proof in point that you bark and snap when anybody asks for tips or suggestions. To top it off you boast about how "YOU" never got any and did it all on your own. So simple question... why are you here if not to share and exchange ideas, tips, advice, knowledge and to foster the sport we all love? Maybe you should have had someone help and mentor you. Could have taught you some humility.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Mt Dutton has a roadless area you can backpack into to get away from the crowds. The deer herd took a big hit last winter so the deer herd is down but there's still a few left. Bring a friend along if you get into trouble way back in it could be a long wait until someone finds you.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

yak4fish said:


> Mt Dutton has a roadless area you can backpack into to get away from the crowds. The deer herd took a big hit last winter so the deer herd is down but there's still a few left. Bring a friend along if you get into trouble way back in it could be a long wait until someone finds you.


Seriously. If nothing else, make sure you take a SPOT locator beacon or some other reliable way to get a signal out for help if you are alone. Everyone thinks "it won't happen to me" right up until the point that something as minor as a bad sprain turns deadly because of the harsh terrain it happens on.

Also, don't take kill'emall too seriously. I and everyone else on here read your original post and noticed that you didn't ask for specifics, just a lead on general areas to start looking at. I think it's funny how some people are willing to give good, sound, general advice to people who are willing to go out and work to put the rest of the pieces together, and others treat it like a competition, and won't share knowledge with anyone, and get bent at the slightest notion that someone might ask for advice. The funny part is that every single "secret spot" in this state has at least a handful of other people who know about it already. Good luck with your backpack hunting plans, and be careful out there.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see you wanted to get away from the Wasatch Front. Use them codinants later though. You should buy a archery elk tag also. Hike up to Big Elk Lake in the uintahs and hunt both deer and elk. Or maybe try hunting up around Hoyts Peak in Kamas there used to be some good bucks around there.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Look into the Pine Valley Wilderness area west of I-15 in Southern Utah. Remote area...good numbers of deer and rugged country that is pretty darn remote.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

One tip on the uintas. Especially around the mirror lake highway. There are alot of trails and they really arent that challenging so you will have a hard time getting away from the crowds. One year me and some friends backpacked into kermsuh lake and did not see one deer or elk. We did see a couple guys on horseback and a near endless prossession of rec hikers. Busy during the bowhunt.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Tons of great places on the Wasatch. The great thing about hunting close to home is that you can scout easier and pack in some gear or water throughout the summer. Really not too hard to find nice bucks anywhere on the Wasatch, just plan on some company. If you can glass you can find good bucks right from your truck up big and little cottonwood all season long. Check out any of the country around the ski resorts (that you can hunt legally) and you'll see some great deer.


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

Younghunter21

You can look at a Utah map and find any of the "Wildernes" areas (which include both the Olypus and Uintah's wildernesses you referenced). When looking at a more detailed map like Google Maps, you can find the trails, then look at drainages or ridges that don't have trails in or on them. Now you know where you can go to get away from most people. During archery season you may run into other hunters.

You can check the UDWR website and look up all the different deer units. There you can find which units are at, above or below objective, as well as buck to doe ratios. This could give you an idea on potential units you can consider, based on deer numbers and bucks.

Now compare these units to the wilderness areas, or places that do not have many roads and now you have some places to seriously consider checking out. As already mentioned, checking out places closer to home will help you get to know it better due to ability to get there quicker and more frequently. Now spend the time getting to know the area. The better you know where the springs, bedding and feeding places are the more successful you can become. Generally, this will take years, it doesn't happen in one hunting season. So, once you pick a spot or two, stick with it.

Finally, get a hunting partner to go with you if you haven't already got one or two+. This is the safest and better way to go. Plus, the company makes for more a enjoyable time, especially after the sun goes down. It's one of the best ways to hunt trophy bucks (basically any buck with a bow is a trophy in my opinion).

Smokepole


----------

